# Betta not eating



## Kathie (Feb 19, 2005)

Hello everyone. I have a new male betta in a 5 gallon tank. I brought him home three days ago and he hasn't eaten anything. I will readily admit I should have done more research, especially after reading some postings here. I have no heater (was told that I can't use one with a plastic tank but I wouldn't need it anyway) no thermometer (they can live in 64 degree water and up) no water testing kit (just let the water sit overnight and use the water conditioner). Could any and all of these reasons be why my fish is not eating? He hangs out behind the filter or at the surface of the water. Please, whatever I need to do or buy I will.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

some of the bettas ive gotten havent eaten for a few days after ive gotten them...but also....to completely change the subject, please dont post a message a whole lot of times....good luck with your betta!


----------



## Kathie (Feb 19, 2005)

I didn't post "a whole lot of times". Something during the time I was attempting to post was not working correctly on the site, therefore making me unable to receive a confirmation that my posting was received. I'm sure had you have known that, you would have refrained from the subject change. Thanks


----------



## resser (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't worry about the posts... . and don't worry about your fish just give him a chance to settle in, it is very possible that you are just giving him a different type of food. When he gets hungry we will eat.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, dun worry! evne if it's not a mistake, we can understand! Well, Your fish just experiences new life so, time will help him to calm down!
Peace!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

resser @ Tue Mar 08 said:


> Don't worry about the posts... .  and don't worry about your fish just give him a chance to settle in,  it is very possible that you are just giving him a different type of food.   When he gets hungry we will eat.


I agree. He may need time to adjust and is nervous. Also, is there a strong current coming from the filter?


----------



## kidbetta (Feb 2, 2005)

Kathie @ Sat Feb 19 said:


> Hello everyone.  I have a new male betta in a 5 gallon tank.  I brought him home three days ago and he hasn't eaten anything.  I will readily admit I should have done more research, especially after reading some postings here.  I have no heater (was told that I can't use one with a plastic tank but I wouldn't need it anyway) no thermometer (they can live in 64 degree water and up) no water testing kit (just let the water sit overnight and use the water conditioner).  Could any and all of these reasons be why my fish is not eating?  He hangs out behind the filter or at the surface of the water.  Please, whatever I need to do or buy I will.


What happen to the first Betta that wasn't eating?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

If he's in 64 deg water that is your biggest problem.


RC


----------



## Kathie (Feb 19, 2005)

It's still me and it's still the same fish! Boy, one of these days I'll get the hang of this site! It appears that 6 error messages when attempting my first posting does not necessarily mean that the posting did not go through! Anyway, Tutter the Flutter Fish, as we call him here, is doing beautifully! I was patient with his need for time to adjust, bought a new filter, checked his ph levels which were good, bought him different betta food and now he's making bubble nests every week! He swims to the top of the tank and will sometimes take food from between your fingers! He loves attention and swims facing you when you sit near the tank. He's really an amazing fish and I can't thank all of you enough for all your help, advice and patience with me (especially with the multi postings!!) I'm hoping to get a picture to you all soon! I'm a proud "mom"!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats, I'm glad to hear he has settled in and is doing well. My betta's all eat blood worms from the end or a pair of tweezers and have on occasion eaten boiled peas of the tips of my fingers also. I agree, the water temp is gonna be a big problem. He'll be sluggish and not want to eat if it's too cool for him. But he seems to be doing alot better from what you said. Maybe you could get him another betta to keep him company, sit their tanks next to each other so they can flare at each other, this keeps their colours nice and vibrant too. Good luck with him and you have every right to be a proud mummy!


----------

